# New nickname for the Mavs board



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Ok, now that the Mavericks season is offically over, it is time for us to come up with a better nickname for this board. List you choices for a new name here and some how we'll come decide which one is the best one.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If your talking about changing the Run and gun thing listed under Dallas Mavs title...
I say..
"Help Wanted: C or PF, Strong Rebounding and Hard work ethic req., decent pay w/ benifits (possable team jewelry, a ring or two)"

Something along those lines

Or "allas Mavericks: We need someone to help us find our D"

Or, Jermaine you can pawn a champtionship ring for extra cash if you need it

:laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

"Defying Convention"
"Anti- Charles Barkley"


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

anyone else with any suggestions? You guys aren't giving me much to work with here.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

i have no idea how bout cube's crew or cuban's crew. or can we get acenter


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

"The Great White Hype"


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> "The Great White Hype"


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

"Where's Fin"


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmavs4188</b>!
> "Where's Fin"


Did you watch the playoffs? Fin was scoring 20+ ups in the PA when Dirk was gone.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

i did not mean that <strike>idiot. </strike>(we do NOT call other posters names here - it is against the rules YOU agreed to when you registered here!) didnt you watch the allstar game, cubes bought a billboard and put a pic of finley on their and in quotes it said "Where's Fin".


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> If your talking about changing the Run and gun thing listed under Dallas Mavs title...
> I say..
> "Help Wanted: C or PF, Strong Rebounding and Hard work ethic req., decent pay w/ benifits (possable team jewelry, a ring or two)"
> ...


I have to admit it - you made me LOL with that one!

Now, a one-liner that sums up what dallas is or needs to be? Hmmmm, Maybe the "Help Wanted" idea could work, if shortened.

Or, maybe the "rainbow roustabouts" - since they have so many different nationalities, as well as different races represented on the mavericks.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

"Chose your D...Destiny or Defense"


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> "Chose your D...Destiny or Defense"


<font color=brown> I REALLY like the alliteration</font> - a LOT! But somehow - destiny of going nowhere- needs to be implied or it makes no sense.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I like "ANTI- CHARLES BARKELEY"


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> <font color=brown> I REALLY like the alliteration</font> - a LOT! But somehow - destiny of going nowhere- needs to be implied or it makes no sense.


I like this one too, somehow maybe we could make it work.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> quote:
> Originally posted by Dragnsmke1!
> "Chose your D...Destiny or Defense"
> 
> ...


Let's really try to make it work - all of us give it a try. :yes:


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

Offense on their way to a championship

The big three on their run to glory


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

Ready to proove you that defense isn't the key

Ready to take off for the championship


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I can't think of one.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

<i>quote: 
Originally posted by Dragnsmke1!
"Choose your D...Destiny or Defense" </i>


We have to keep trying to make that one work, as the thought and alliteration was cool.

Maybe this: Playing defense leads to a dynasty.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Maybe something along the lines of this, praying for a defensive dynasty in big D.:whoknows:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Maybe something along the lines of this,
> praying for a defensive dynasty in big D. :whoknows:



Hmmmm, pretty good, ryno. Let's all try and come up with the right sounding one by Sunday, so we can have it in place sometime next week. :yes:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, pretty good, ryno. Let's all try and come up with the right sounding one by Sunday, so we can have it in place sometime next week. :yes:


The only part I don't like about the one I suggested was the inclusion of the word "praying".


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

"Make room for one more in Big 3" 

We need to make a room for NVE and make it Big 4.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> The only part I don't like about the one I suggested was the inclusion of the word "praying".


I can understand that - how about "PLAYing "?

Tristan - if we went with players - some might get traded and then our new nickname would be outdated.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I can understand that - how about "PLAYing "?
> ...


I don't know, playing just doesn't sound right. How about Hoping for a defensive Dynesty in big D.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know, playing just doesn't sound right. How about Hoping for a defensive Dynesty in big D.


How about Working for a Dynasty in "D"-town!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I can understand that - how about "PLAYing "?
> ...




Yeah thats true, I like the one about the "Chose your D...Destiny or Defense" one


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

"Dont do Defense...Dont doubt Destiny"


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

"Cant beat what you cant catch"


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> "Dont do Defense...Dont doubt Destiny"


i like that one....thats far the best i think IMO


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

We don't need no stinkin defense

or just to irritate everyone else, DIRK 2003-2004 MVP


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

"Welcome to Dallas--one third of your 0-3 road trip"


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> "Welcome to Dallas--one third of your 0-3 road trip"


Hey - I like this one! :yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

When are we gonna vote on this thing?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> When are we gonna vote on this thing?


I don't think we need to vote for it really. I wanted this to be more of a discussion on what the new name of the forum would be and we would together as a group decide.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> "Welcome to Dallas--one third of your 0-3 road trip"


<b>I REALLY</b> like this one - a lot!! vote :yes:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> <b>I REALLY</b> like this one - a lot!! vote :yes:


It's good enough for me too.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*"Welcome to Dallas--one third of your 0-3 road trip"*

I'm going to see if retro is on line and have this applied.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> <b>I REALLY</b> like this one - a lot!! vote :yes:


wait, im kind of confused. is that good for D or bad? lol


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

"Welcome to Dallas--one third of your 0-3 road trip" 


All good - VERY good! Each visiting team can expect to lose coming to the Texas Triangle instead of the bermuda triangle? :rotf:


----------

